# Eco-friendly - NetZero home now in Calgary



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Posted March 19 2011 in the CalgaryHerald, I found out about this being built this morning. It sounds like my dream-home except for one thing, it is right in the heart of the city (MardaLoop) a short walk from the downtown core. I have been learning about other net-zero homes around Alberta lately - it seems like they are becomming more common :2thumb:

I'll let you read the story at the Herald-site at: Eco-friendly duplex doubles the fun or read it below in case the link becomes broken.



CalgaryHerald said:


> More than five years ago, Nicolle Pittman stood alongside the remains of a basement foundation with visions of creating a pair of ecofriendly townhouses.
> 
> Well, the Danish Modern style home designed for Coley Homes by David Ferguson has been constructed.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I understand you excitement, but everytime I see one of these fluff articles it just makes me think: "that's nice, for the *millionaires*"

I don't think I'm old enough to be this cynical...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I understand you excitement, but everytime I see one of these fluff articles it just makes me think: "that's nice, for the *millionaires*"


I have to agree. I'd love to do something like this but doing it "right" is simply beyond the budget of most people. Many of the systems will pay for themselves and more over time but you still have to come up with that initial lump sum and for everyone I know that would be all but impossible. Then again, they're asking 998 for it but didn't say what it actually cost to build. For the uniqueness there might be a pretty steep premium built into that price.


----------

